# Hokhmah passed her HRD land



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

At 13mos she passed her first test... In the dark!! Had to use a flashlight to follow her, lol.. She has shoreline and water, trailing and evidence yet to do....

Areli tests tomorrow for all of the above. Akivah has to retest HRD as he found the first hode then he decided to do a serendipitous jaunt around thereafter. He was in odor on the 2nd hide but never gave a final, then gave it down hill of the source... It was buried, windy and on a hillside but still... He knows better... So we retest... Grr


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kudos on the first test and faith in you and Akivah on what's next.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Thanks! Final tally, 8.5 passed out of 10 tests with 3 dogs:

Areli = Trailing, crime scene (advanced HRD), evidence and water hrd

Hokhmah = Trailing, evidence and HRD land... She passed the shoreline but her water test (which was graciously reset by the MT at sunset in 30F, was moved and almost in the same boundaries as the first test and sat maybe 10minutes..so really tough) we called it about 1000ft from source. I had COB in the area it actually was but due to it being so close to the last hide I was concerned it was from the last hide residual.. Anyhow, she is 13mos old and I am not worried.. I will test her in the spring with NSDA. 

Akivah = air scent. I screwed him up 2x! First time was his first test and my nerves got the better of me.. 2nd test was on day 5 and I was exhausted and miss read a boundary and literally called him off odor thi king he was in a fresh kill just outside of the boundaries.. It was a buried hide so when his nose went down I "EEEHHHH" verbal correction.. He slowed and glanced it 2nd pass and the MT called it due to time.. So I'm an idiot.. I know he knows HR as he has several finds on missions.. So I will receertify him in spring with Hokhmah...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Water can be tricky. The difference between a pond or small lake can be so different from moving water on a windy day Current and air both can play games with scent. 



Sounds like a plan for spring!


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Typo on distance 100ft from source not 1000..

And yes, warer can be super tricky and she is still impatient when she can't get to source.. So she offers the TFR and other COB.. Trick is getting her to settle and only offer it when she is as close as possible. We have work to do.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm guessing that can be fun in a boat with her impatience.


I've seen a number of dogs that just wouldn't settle down in a small boat yet be solid as a rock on land. 



I think a small dog could be ideal for that.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, her ehuberance is a bit much at times.. But she isn't worried in the boat, just in odor she gets keyed up. She as she matures I am sure she will settle into a reliable pattern that allows us to be super accurate... Until then... Lol

She is a small GSD, but in general, yes, a smaller dog lends itself well to the confines of a small Jon boat


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't be too hard on yourself, Misty. There are no successes without failures. Great job on the good ones. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Thanks.. I needed that.. And very true... Just hate doing it on a test although I would prefer that then a mission...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Look at the test as noting more then a training day.


That can be hard to do but practice will get you there and you stressing during the test can be passed on to the dog.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

I tell people the same thing... Always harder to do it yourself.. Thanks!


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

just signed on to this forum for the first time in a long while! Happy to see you here - Go Hokhmah (aka Rayne v Wolfstraum) Daddy Komet is proud of you!


----------

